# Amplificador de video



## Juanxho (Dic 27, 2006)

Un amplificador de video cuyo núcleo lo constituye IC1, que es un amplificador de banda ancha. R1 y R2, establecen el punto de trabajo en un valor de VCC/2 para evitar el desbalanceo. R3, R4 y R5 constituyen el lazo de realimentación que fija la ganancia en un valor de 5 veces aproximadamente. C1 filtra la entrada, mientras que C2 y C3 filtran la alimentación.
Como todo montaje que implique trabajar con señales de pequeña magnitud, debe ser colocado en un gabinete metálico, con su correspondiente puesta a tierra. Los cables del y hacia el amplificador deben ser del tipo coaxil 50 Ohm.


----------

